# Lure trouble.



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

I was told by a buddy of mine to get some of the Berkley Power bait ripple shad lures. He said to get the 2" not the 3" I got both. Local stores don't have the 2" I had to order them. At any rate I am having zero luck! Am I using wrong colors or wrong jig heads? Any ideas guys I'm stumped and getting skunked.

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are you fishing? What are you fishing for? How are you rigging the shad?


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Crappie mainly larger pan fish. I have peen playing around at the Fostoria above ground reservoirs 5 and 6 I have always been skunked in Findlay I have had good luck with white rooster tails with gills and bass. No crappie and I'm lost.

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been using light weight jig heads I have painted and not painted. 

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

If you want to use a lure of that nature, go with and 1/8 oz or lighter jig head with a 2" Berkley Power bait grub. White being my go-to. Will catch anything that swims. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Excellent I have had decent luck with white in ponds but am sucking at this whole crappie game. My uncle sent me some pics of a lure he was using and pulled in some decent crappie in Findlay though from a boat. I don't really have access to a boat which I hope to change when I have some spare money.
At any rate it seems I just have dog luck or have no idea what I'm doing. 
Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

A jig and twister is very versatile lure, hop it, drag it, swim it, burn it, let the fish tell you how they want it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been using various types of the lures shown below. My uncle was using the one above which I may need to purchase some. I am having a bad time getting these to work.

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

all those will work. Have had more success with the fire tiger. crappie, have to study the bait. I dont believe they attack by reaction. Try using a smaller jig head, put a bobber on the line so the bait is at one depth for longer period of time.
bigger bait catches bigger fish...I have caught plenty of crappie on those 3" swims.


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

OK excellent I would have never thought to use a bobber. Any certain depth suggestions? I've never had a year this bad. 

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Fire at 6 chartuese is my one and only color. I fish panfish assassin chartruese with silver flakes in a 1/16th jig. Work the peninsula or near the ramp. 

I hit both 5 and 6 regularly from boat and shore, let me know if you ever want company.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea I may wander that way Sunday. My future brother in law and I fish as frequently as possible. 

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Let me know. The Iittle boat won't hold more then 2 adults but the big boat will but have to stick to electric. I like to anchor off the stump field in six. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

OK man I'll post back up when I head out. I'm going to try for sunday. 

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

I actually had a little luck and found a few good times and hopefully it wasn't a fluke I will be visiting fostoria as frequently as possible now. 

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## maniac1 (Nov 23, 2006)

That curl tail minnow looks like a Maniac minnow. try the 2" in Holographic Shad and Changeable Craw. Small jig heads with a number 4 hook usually work good with these baits. No more than 1/8 oz. The key to catching fish on these little minnows is a slow retrieve. Sometimes a small float may be the key to keeping the bait in front of the Crappie.
Good Luck!


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks I have gotten a lot of excellent feed back on the OGF. I have been having decent luck with the firetiger ripple shad. My buddy on some bass pro double twisters. I went to reservoir 6 today and yesterday and got skunked they feel like they are just playing with the bait and not actually biting. I was facing the wind and got one gill to hit on a rooster tail. But overall I got skunked and many carp circling and swarming that's the only action I have seen. 

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lures like these are great for White Bass in the fall too


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

If your fishing water less than 10' I would use a 1/16th oz. jighead and tip it with a minnow. (no twister tail). If you don't want to mess with minnows go with the Power bait tails. I like the 2" Christmas lights color 1st then the gray white 2nd. Good luck out there, may your drag sing!


----------



## Firefighter8907 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks bud. Hopefully I get out before the snow flies. I have been so busy I can't get on the water.

Sent from my XT897 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

